# My first planted tank (semi-low techage)



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

So I'm still quite the newb and pretty much everything I learned is from this forum. I was away for about 3 weeks, so it does need some pruning I suppose. I haven't spent too much time on this tank, my main focus being on my reef tank project (which is going real slow).










The tank is a 20g which I bought used from conix67 almost 3 months ago. 
Some of the plants I got from conix as well (which he kindly threw in) - hygrophila angustofolia (willow hygro), frogbit and some unknown plant growing tall in the mid-left.
I added java fern and fernlets in the foreground, manzanita driftwood with taiwan moss attached, rotala rotundifolia and rotala sp green in the background.
Can't say I'm completely happy with it, will keep tweaking it here and there.

Substrate is Hagen Geosystem from Petsmart. 
Lighting is a 24" T5HO 48W AquaticLife. I had a Coralife T5, but one of the lights died in less than 2 months, so I took it back to Big Al's and they let me upgrade to this one.
Eheim 2213 w/ spray bar custom cut to fit side
Aqueon 150W heater (courtesy of Aqueon customer support)
Excel dosing and Flourish when I remember.
Livestock:
2 pintail platies
6 otos
6 laser cories
3 adolfoi cories
1 red cherry shrimp
2 algae eating shrimp
snails

Thanks for looking. Any comments, critiques, advice welcome.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

All I can say is - nice tank! Much nicer aquascaping than when I had that 20G!

Nice picture as well. Looking forward to the update in few months. Also your reef tank updates!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

+! Great start Rob, and yes, can't wait on some reef tank updates.

BTW, the plant in the middle looks like hygrophila polysperma "ceylon"

edit- yes, its that awesome. I MEANT to type + factorial.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> BTW, the plant in the middle looks like hygrophila polysperma "ceylon"
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have to agree...lucky it's low tech or that plant (I call it a weed) will grow like no tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

conix67 said:


> All I can say is - nice tank! Much nicer aquascaping than when I had that 20G!


Thanks, but I disagree: your tank looked awesome and showed me what could be done with this tank. The frogbit you gave me really surprised me. They were slowly disappearing and before I left to France (during WC's, 'scaping, etc...). I had hardly any left, but when I came back they came back with a vengeance. I had no idea they could spawn like that, a pleasant surprise.



ameekplec. said:


> +! Great start Rob, and yes, can't wait on some reef tank updates.
> 
> BTW, the plant in the middle looks like hygrophila polysperma "ceylon"
> 
> edit- yes, its that awesome. I MEANT to type + factorial.


Thanks for the ID and encouraging words! It was a pretty big deal for me that I didn't lose any fish while I was gone. The tips you gave in those 'vacation' threads definitely helped. I had them fed once or twice a week while I was gone. Nothing for the plants. My cories are still really, really shy - even though I have 9 of them now. They only really come out when the lights go out. Would love to see more of them.



gucci17 said:


> ameekplec. said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, the plant in the middle looks like hygrophila polysperma "ceylon"
> ...


Yeah, that plant did grow the most while I was away. Given that the tank is low tech, the work isn't too bad. My biggest challenges are the aquascaping and snail control. Still so much to learn...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Impressive, especially for your first planted tank. Good job.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Chris S said:


> Impressive, especially for your first planted tank. Good job.


Thanks for the kind words Chris! Again, I couldn't have done it without the stuff I learned from this site.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Good to hear, I am happy to know not all our posts are in one ear out the other.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Chris S said:


> Good to hear, I am happy to know not all our posts are in one ear out the other.


You should post some pics of yours too! I haven't seen any of yours here, at least not since I joined this forum


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

They are never perfect enough to share =D


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice tank. If you didn't say this was your first planted tank I've never would have guessed. Looks like you have have a knack for planted tanks.


----------

